# My playground...



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

Before the trees start to fill in, I snapped this picture of my little playground.
It's going to be a CRAZY Summer....


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

holy crap, its like 6 Flags in there....nice work


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

*thats pretty sick!!!*

nice one there zedro... made me laugh!!!


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

holly $hit???

where do you live?
can i come and visit? i mean ride?










j/k
very nice though, good work.


----------



## calvinator (Feb 24, 2004)

I want to try that vertical tree ladder with the red steps, that looks steep!


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

Manic said:


> holly $hit???
> where do you live?
> can i come and visit? i mean ride?


Here is another pic...pretty much the same area shot though.
This place is Challenge Park Extreme (aka CPX)
Located in Joliet, Illinois (50 SW of Chicago)
All invited to come and ride and visit.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Public Land? Private Land?
Fees?
How did you go about it? (Approval, materials, funding, etc.)


----------



## dustman1218 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Cpx*

I heard from a friend that Red Bull may be sponsoring CPX or something like that. Is this true? I cannot wait to go down there and ride this summer.


----------



## I_8_It_up (Apr 3, 2004)

Wow now there's some serious winter work...Nice man, friggin nice!


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Public Land? Private Land?
> Fees?
> How did you go about it? (Approval, materials, funding, etc.)


Private Land - Paintball facility that has waaay too much land. This place lets MTBers ride for $5 per day. Just got in good with the owners and said, "This is what you guys need..." and it took off from there. Materials come from dumpster diving, scraps from local lumber yards, and misc.
No funding, we are on our own. A great group of guys all pitch in and help out with the costs of screws, misc wood, etc.
It's all good.


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

dustman1218 said:


> I heard from a friend that Red Bull may be sponsoring CPX or something like that. Is this true? I cannot wait to go down there and ride this summer.


Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## Tom Church (Feb 9, 2004)

Where is this? They let the public ride there for $5 a day? Sweet!

Tom


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Awesome info - thanks.

A few dedicated locals here in Colorado Springs have been working diligently and diplomaticly to get the Forest Service, the city, local riding groups and hiking groups aware of the need for an official place for freeriders to use.

We've just been involved in the planning stages of a new park (nearly 800 acres)...we've got our "feet in the door" and have gotten everyone on board to allow and plan for a freeriding area within the park!


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm suddenly jealous that there's no wood in this country...


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

*Oh dear god !*

Thats freakin awesome dude ! Nice structures !


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

Tom Church said:


> Where is this? They let the public ride there for $5 a day? Sweet!
> 
> Tom


Place location is Joliet, Illinois 
_(insert someone spitting Pepsi out their nose sound here)_

Approx 50 miles SW of Chicago.
Eup. $5 per day. This includes INSURANCE waiver too. It's cheap and worth it.


----------



## OGRipper (Jan 31, 2004)

*Teeter?*

So that real steep lookin' bridge, the one with the red slat, is that a teeter? So sweet...


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

OGRipper said:


> So that real steep lookin' bridge, the one with the red slat, is that a teeter? So sweet...


Eup!
Side view...








Lots more pictures if yawl interested...


----------



## FatTireMike (Jan 24, 2004)

Very interested, that's f#$%cking sweet!


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

waaaaaait a minute. weren't you swearing you'd never come to the new forums?  
glad to have you back. that place looks saweeeeet!


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

smelly said:


> waaaaaait a minute. weren't you swearing you'd never come to the new forums?
> glad to have you back. that place looks saweeeeet!


Yeah Smelly, Its a good hang-out when work is slow.
Here is some more eye candy...enjoy! (sorry about the BIG pictures)
















































Can visit www.teamsally.com for more if you like.


----------



## 2stepDH (Mar 3, 2004)

*Holy Crap!*

That is by far the sickest place i have ever seen, I wanna ride there so bad.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

dude! that is sick! i thought my see saw was kool! but dam!


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

ieatsoap said:


> Yeah Smelly, Its a good hang-out when work is slow.
> Here is some more eye candy...enjoy! (sorry about the BIG pictures)
> 
> 
> ...


this last pic was in one magazine, i forgot which one..
it was either MTBAction or Montain Biking the article said something like, who is sally and what is she loughing or something like that...

nice place though, very nice...


----------



## k2bikeman498 (Feb 3, 2004)

NIIICE!! where where!!


----------



## 2wheelpassion (Apr 6, 2004)

*Insane!*

Guys,

Great work/job. Good to see such creativity in your ideas. Me and my boy Jim (Wreakingcrew) Culp, are planning our own shoots and ladder course. You just gave us more ideas and not to mention drive to make it all happen. Again killer work guys, and ride on!

T-Bone


----------



## 2wheelpassion (Apr 6, 2004)

*All you need is the canvas!*

Had to say one more thing. Looked at the photos a second time. A FREAKIN WORK OF ART!


----------



## mtnbike24_7 (Jan 16, 2004)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Awesome info - thanks.
> 
> A few dedicated locals here in Colorado Springs have been working diligently and diplomaticly to get the Forest Service, the city, local riding groups and hiking groups aware of the need for an official place for freeriders to use.
> 
> We've just been involved in the planning stages of a new park (nearly 800 acres)...we've got our "feet in the door" and have gotten everyone on board to allow and plan for a freeriding area within the park!


 I just moved to Denver...waht can I do to help??


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Tonight is planning meeting number four - the full plan for the park will be revealed and we'll be able to gauge when trail building will begin (all the timetables, etc.).

We'll definitely be looking for volunteers when the time comes to start building and maintaining the freeride area.

Some other things you can do, stay informed through all the local advocacy groups:
Medicine Wheel . ORG

Colorado Springs BOMB

I don't know who's doing all the advocacy up in Denver...Boulder has a great group too:
Boulder Off Road Alliance

BTW - Here is the park I was referring to - it is called Red Rock Canyon


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

smelly said:


> waaaaaait a minute. weren't you swearing you'd never come to the new forums?
> glad to have you back. that place looks saweeeeet!


it took you this long to figure out that ieastsoap was k1rkm... 

i recognized his bike the first time he posted it up a while back.


----------



## mtnbike24_7 (Jan 16, 2004)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Tonight is planning meeting number four - the full plan for the park will be revealed and we'll be able to gauge when trail building will begin (all the timetables, etc.).
> 
> We'll definitely be looking for volunteers when the time comes to start building and maintaining the freeride area.
> 
> ...


Can I attend? If so where/when? I really need to get into some advocacy, actually everyone does!!


----------



## oyvind (Feb 7, 2004)

Manic said:


> this last pic was in one magazine, i forgot which one..
> it was either MTBAction or Montain Biking the article said something like, who is sally and what is she loughing or something like that...
> 
> nice place though, very nice...


yeah! That place looks real cool.

That pircture was in MBAction, you're right about that. A shame they didn't include more pictures. The article didn't even suggest that the place was that large...and hig.

Almost like in Star Wars "The Return of the Jedi" where the small bears have this village up in the trees.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

That... is beautiful.

I think I need to go change my underwear... 

Excellent, excellent work.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

See this thread for more information on Red Rock Canyon:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=5823&highlight=red+rock+canyon

The meeting is today at 5pm.

All meetings held at the West Center for Intergenerational Learning 
(West Junior High School), 25 N. 20th Street.
Colorado Springs, CO

MapPoint Map to the meeting place

ALL BIKERS ENCOURAGED to attend! The more bikers, the better.


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> it took you this long to figure out that ieastsoap was k1rkm...
> i recognized his bike the first time he posted it up a while back.


Eup! Same guy, just a different name to CELEBRATE this NEW forum. 
Like Jm always asks..."When is this forum going to be updated again?"

After our NEW website is finished, I may return to k1rkm. Until then, I will eek my way around.

BTW guys, THANKS for all the 'props'! It's really cool to have such land that all the stunts wont get chainsawed down one day. CPX has been good to us, in return, we hope to bring the FREERIDE community into CPX for some revenue. Once that happens, we here in the Midwest might be on the freeride map of some stops to make while going from left coast to right coast.
If anybody is in the area, look us up! 
Kirk 
Team Sally


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

*I wish*

I wish we had something like that in NZ. The best place for manmade structures in NZ just got everythign over 1meter high pulled down becuase they werent buit with concil planning permission and made/designed by a structural engineer. How lame is that.
They say they are going to rebuild everythign properly but I if it happens at all its going to take a very long time. It takes months to get council planning permission to build a deck on your house so it will take months to get planning permission for every structure....


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2004)

ieatsoap said:


> Before the trees start to fill in, I snapped this picture of my little playground.
> It's going to be a CRAZY Summer....


Hey, ieatsoap are their any less advanced stunts for a beginner on a hardtail?
Thanks Kevin


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

Kevin said:


> Hey, ieatsoap are their any less advanced stunts for a beginner on a hardtail?
> Thanks Kevin


Yes! Absolutely YES! All scattered about, there are easy stunts to learn on and practice on. On the 'other side' of the park, the side you don't hear much about, the stunts we built over there are what we 1st built to learn on. Little stunts to practice pedal kicks off of and little skinnies maybe a little more than a foot or two off the ground just to get used to riding ladders. 
One section of the park is more catered for the BEGINNER, then the other side is more for the INTERMEDIATE/ADVANCED rider looking to throw down.
Your hardtail will be just fine. Lots of them out there at CPX!

(edit- here are some OLD crappy pics I dug up of the 'other side' of CPX...)

















there may be a bit more...I'll post if I can find them. Meanwhile, here is some more off of CPX's website...
https://www.challengepark.com/northshore.asp


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

*boo hoo*

You are obviously trying to get me to kill myself with your descriptions of how awesome this place is and how very far away it is from me on the other side of the world


----------



## RedBubbler (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, I've been a frequent visitor to the teamsally site, just waiting for the chance to actually get out there to try out and see these crazy stunts. I was planning on last week but parents don't think it's safe for me to go that far alone  Guess I'll just have to bring em down with me to show em I can handle myself.


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

RedBubbler said:


> Yeah, I've been a frequent visitor to the teamsally site, just waiting for the chance to actually get out there to try out and see these crazy stunts. I was planning on last week but parents don't think it's safe for me to go that far alone  Guess I'll just have to bring em down with me to show em I can handle myself.


Where you from? There may be a CPX shuttle blowing by you each weekend!


----------



## RedBubbler (Jan 30, 2004)

*Locationess*

Who knows, I'm from Janesville, WI. With the way I drive it wouldn't take me that long to get down there, only have to get up around 7 to get there when all you guys get there at 9.


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

RedBubbler said:


> Who knows, I'm from Janesville, WI. With the way I drive it wouldn't take me that long to get down there, only have to get up around 7 to get there when all you guys get there at 9.


Frequently snowboarding Devils Head, I know ZACTLY where Janesville is.
39 S for 1.5 hours to 80 W for 1 hour to CPX  
A crew from Green Bay have come down a few times. Real nice guys too!
Try to make it May 23rd if you can. We are having a cookout to OPEN up a NEW stunt for all yawl. Gonna be a big day there we hope!


----------



## RedBubbler (Jan 30, 2004)

> Try to make it May 23rd if you can. We are having a cookout to OPEN up a NEW stunt for all yawl. Gonna be a big day there we hope!


I'd love to make it down that day, I just might have to drag a parental down with me.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

ieatsoap said:


> Place location is Joliet, Illinois
> 
> Approx 50 miles SW of Chicago.
> Eup. $5 per day. This includes INSURANCE waiver too. It's cheap and worth it.


It's also right in the middle of the 2200 mile drive I've gotta make in a few months....

Any camping available? How far off of I-80?


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

singletrack said:


> It's also right in the middle of the 2200 mile drive I've gotta make in a few months....
> 
> Any camping available? How far off of I-80?


No camping as of now,  but I am working on that and trying to get some details. CPX has some GREAT camping areas too! They let the paintballers do it once in a while when they come as a group from far away. CPX locks the gates at closing time. If your camping, they have to have cops patrol the area for precautionary measures and more liability BS.  
Approx 10 min S of I-80. Not too far at all.


----------



## Buck (Jan 21, 2004)

ieatsoap said:


> Yes! Absolutely YES! All scattered about, there are easy stunts to learn on and practice on. On the 'other side' of the park, the side you don't hear much about, the stunts we built over there are what we 1st built to learn on. Little stunts to practice pedal kicks off of and little skinnies maybe a little more than a foot or two off the ground just to get used to riding ladders.
> One section of the park is more catered for the BEGINNER, then the other side is more for the INTERMEDIATE/ADVANCED rider looking to throw down.
> Your hardtail will be just fine. Lots of them out there at CPX!
> 
> ...


Hey, you never told me about the easier stuff when I was there. I had to ride all the hard stuff my first time out!!! No wonder I felt so sketchy.   Can't wait to make it down there this summer. That would ramp/jump is going down this time.  
L8R
Buck


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2004)

ieatsoap said:


> Yes! Absolutely YES! All scattered about, there are easy stunts to learn on and practice on. On the 'other side' of the park, the side you don't hear much about, the stunts we built over there are what we 1st built to learn on. Little stunts to practice pedal kicks off of and little skinnies maybe a little more than a foot or two off the ground just to get used to riding ladders.
> One section of the park is more catered for the BEGINNER, then the other side is more for the INTERMEDIATE/ADVANCED rider looking to throw down.
> Your hardtail will be just fine. Lots of them out there at CPX!
> 
> ...


Cool, I showed my dad some pictures of it last fall he said he could probably take me this spring. So I might be out there in the next month or so depending on the weather. Also I heard their was a motocross track in the area, is this true do you know anything about this? Because I dont think my dad would want to go all that way just to watch me ride my bike, we live in northern Indiana? Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Fly (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah Kev,
There are actually a few MX tracks in the area. From Challenge Park, Joliet MX is only about 20 mins. away. Really nice track. They have lights so it goes from morning till about 9pm. Hope to see you come out by us.
Peace


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

Kevin said:


> Also I heard their was a motocross track in the area, is this true do you know anything about this? Because I dont think my dad would want to go all that way just to watch me ride my bike, we live in northern Indiana? Thanks, Kevin


I can't be of much help when it comes to MX, but I do know there is a track in Joliet someplace. Sorry.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2004)

Fly said:


> Yeah Kev,
> There are actually a few MX tracks in the area. From Challenge Park, Joliet MX is only about 20 mins. away. Really nice track. They have lights so it goes from morning till about 9pm. Hope to see you come out by us.
> Peace


Im only 13 I ride an XR250 and my dad rides a dr350, so we dont do a lot of motocross. we do more trails are their any dirtbike trails in the area? Thanks kevin


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

ahhh! Double post...sorry.


----------



## Fly (Jan 28, 2004)

Kev,
About an hour from CPX there are two other places. Fox Valley off road and another in Utica. Tons of trails, supercross track, drag track, open dirt track. If you guys are coming down drop an email to www.teamsally.com. Ill fill you in with some directions and more info. Again, hope you and your dad can make it out. We would love to ride with you guys!
Peace


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2004)

Fly said:


> Kev,
> About an hour from CPX there are two other places. Fox Valley off road and another in Utica. Tons of trails, supercross track, drag track, open dirt track. If you guys are coming down drop an email to www.teamsally.com. Ill fill you in with some directions and more info. Again, hope you and your dad can make it out. We would love to ride with you guys!
> Peace


Cool my dad said we wont be able to go this weekend but maybe in the next couple weeks, Kevin


----------



## bubbaramdas (Mar 20, 2004)

*Team Sally right*

You dudes who built this shiz are from Team Sally right. I read about u guys in Mountain Bike Action. SWEEEEEEEEEEET Great Job


----------



## lathersfreeride (Apr 15, 2004)

ieatsoap said:


> Place location is Joliet, Illinois
> _(insert someone spitting Pepsi out their nose sound here)_
> 
> Approx 50 miles SW of Chicago.
> Eup. $5 per day. This includes INSURANCE waiver too. It's cheap and worth it.


So do you have to be 18 to do this?? It's not that far away and looks better than anything near Indianapolis. I want to hit this up this summer, hopefully I can. You should come down to Indianapolis and do some work here!


----------



## dustman1218 (Feb 3, 2004)

*damage?*

I was watching the news tonight and I heard that a tornado went through Joliet. Just wondering if there was any damage to CPX.


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

dustman1218 said:


> I was watching the news tonight and I heard that a tornado went through Joliet. Just wondering if there was any damage to CPX.


God I hope not. Even if there is, it'll be OK. I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance.  
Heading down there this Friday, hope damage is minimal. The tornado that hit Joliet hit in the MIDDLE of Joliet (so to speak) and CPX is way out in 'unincorporated' Joliet (aka BFE)
Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## RedBubbler (Jan 30, 2004)

ieatsoap said:


> God I hope not. Even if there is, it'll be OK. I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance.
> Heading down there this Friday, hope damage is minimal. The tornado that hit Joliet hit in the MIDDLE of Joliet (so to speak) and CPX is way out in 'unincorporated' Joliet (aka BFE)
> Keep your fingers crossed!


Dont worry, my fingers have been crossed since I heard about the tornadoes on the sallies website.


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

*There is NO limit!*

Though I know that I don't have the skill or the nerve to commit to that thing. I am truly proud of our tribe and limitless ablility of it's warriors. I can't believe it..................


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

First off, went down to CPX this weekend, NO DAMAGE from the near passing tornado. Whew.
Second- We finished a NEW stunt this weekend...
 Connor (9 years old) trying it out. 
Next weekend is the WALL RIDE!


----------



## Buck (Jan 21, 2004)

ieatsoap said:


> First off, went down to CPX this weekend, NO DAMAGE from the near passing tornado. Whew.
> Second- We finished a NEW stunt this weekend...
> Connor (9 years old) trying it out.
> Next weekend is the WALL RIDE!


Hey Kirk,
Great to hear that all is well!!!
Can't wait to come down and tear it up. only two weeks of school left... ... the count down has begun... 

L8R
Buck


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*cooool*

ahh to be young and indestructible....


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Great Pics, How long did it take you to build that?


----------



## fusionx2 (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow thats awesome... like DHbiker said, how long?


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

How long?
5 guys, EVERY WEEKEND for a years time! After the first few hundred feet of elevated ladders, you get your rythm down. Last I kept track, we have OVER 800 [continuous] feet of ladder. Will have to get the 'wheel' out soon!
All of what you see posted is on the NEW (phase II) section of CPX. We started the first stunt in March of last year. 
If you visit teamsally.com, and under the picture gallery, find the CPX catergory and just follow our progress and look at the trees. You can pretty much see our progress throughout the season.
To be honest, I find building the stunts as much FUN as riding them!


----------



## bansheebikeman (Apr 18, 2004)

*what size spring u runnin on that Chap?*

just curious.. I just got one and cant figure out if its too light or not. you've prob seen my post.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Kevin said:


> Im only 13 I ride an XR250 and my dad rides a dr350, so we dont do a lot of motocross. we do more trails are their any dirtbike trails in the area? Thanks kevin


I ride a KTM 125 and I am selling a xr100


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

wtf, that place looks amazing!!!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i saw that in MBA!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Now why did you have to go and ressurect this thread?

I live about 20 minutes away from Challenge Park. Fees have gone up since then. It was featured in MBA and I believe is sponsored by Red Bull. Some really gnar new stuff up. It's in Joliet, IL.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm inspired to make loads of stunts now...


----------

